# Wie bekomme ich das weg?



## Hoot (30. Apr. 2009)

Hallo, wir haben hinterm Haus einen riesen großen Teich, bloß seit letzten Sommer haben wir solche Pflanzen dadrauf, wie bekomme ich diese weg? Der Teich sieht so total siffig aus, was könnte ich machen, das es wieder gut aussieht? Das Wasser ist total klar, die Oberfläche ist total bedeckt damit und um es runter zukratzen ist der Teich zu groß und zu tief.


----------



## Redlisch (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*

Hallo,

auf Bild 2 erkenne ich Wasserlinse (Volksmund: __ Entengrütze), diese kannst du leider nur per Hand entfernen. Beim Fischteich haben wir früher ein langes Brett an 2 Schnüren über den Teich gezogen und dann alles mit Schaufeln rausgeholt. Leider kann man das jeden Monat wiederholen.

Allerdings hat das ganze auch einen Vorteil, dem Wasser werden dadurch Nährstoffe entzogen. __ Wasserlinsen wachsen in nährstoffreichen Wasser, bei mir am Teich sind sie sofort eingegangen, ich hatte letztes Jahr welche als vitaminreiches Grünfutter in den Teich zu setzen.


Axel


----------



## Hoot (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*

Danke Axel, bloß das vermehrt sich wie sau aufeinmal und ich habe soviel von dem __ Schilf aufeinmal da liegen und das ist braun, die neuen kommen schon. Schilf ist bei mir eine totale Plage geworden.
Das mit den Brettern ist eine gute Idee, aber der Schilf ist verdammt breit.
Habe dieses jahr Seerosen gesetzt, wenn ich __ Graskarpfen einbringe, würde das was bringen??


----------



## Redlisch (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*

Hallo,

ja, zumindes vorerst. Die __ Graskarpfen fressen die __ Wasserlinsen sehr gerne, aber bitte nur wenige einsetzen. Wenn die Wasserlinsen weg sind kommen sonst die anderen Pflanzen an die Reihe ...

Ich konnte das explosionsartige Auftreten der Wasserlinse auch wieder auf unseren Teich auf der Arbeit beobachten. Erst waren keine zu sehen und 2 Wochen später (zum einsetzen der Fontäne) war schon alles davon bedeckt.

So eine Fontäne hat den Vorteil das die Wasserlinsen durch die Strömung an den Teichrand gedrängt werden und unsere Gärtner sie dann gut abschöpfen können 

Axel


----------



## Hoot (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*

Oh ja das stimmt, das habe ich mitbekommen, Sobald es regnet vermehren die sich.
Wie bekomme ich denn das __ Schilf reduziert? Hatte da mal ein paar Pflanzen rausgerissen, waren aber nach paar wochen wieder da.


----------



## benni (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*

__ Graskarpfen schaffen da sicher Abhilfe. Aber wie gesagt, nicht zu viele rein. Wenn die nichts mehr finden fressen die alles was ihnen ins Maul passt. Bei uns im Weiher gehen die mittlerweile auch auf Köderfische los.


----------



## Redlisch (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*



Hoot schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich denn das __ Schilf reduziert? Hatte da mal ein paar Pflanzen rausgerissen, waren aber nach paar wochen wieder da.



du schreibst es schon, rausreissen !

Mehr kannst du da nicht machen, immer etwas ausdünnen, das kommt dann schon wieder ...

Was für eine Abdichtung hat den der Teich ? Ton ?

Axel


----------



## Hoot (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*

Weiß nicht, der Teich war schon vorher da. denke mald as unten Ton ist oder  bzw bis zum Grundwasser. 
was kosten denn __ Graskarpfen? Habe mal im Zoogeschäft gefragt die Wollen für 10 cm lange um die 3 Euro haben


----------



## Redlisch (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*



Hoot schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, der Teich war schon vorher da. denke mald as unten Ton ist oder  bzw bis zum Grundwasser.
> was kosten denn __ Graskarpfen? Habe mal im Zoogeschäft gefragt die Wollen für 10 cm lange um die 3 Euro haben



Hier wäre wichtig zu wissen was unter ist, nicht das du Folie unter hast, diese durch das __ Schilf schon gelöchert ist und du so den "Stöpsel" ziehst.

Preis für Graskarpfen ist in Ordnung.


Axel


----------



## danyvet (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*


ich fische jede gestrandete Wasserlinse behutsam in den Teich zurück, denn bei mir kümmern sie so dahin. und du willst sie loswerden!  das leben ist so unfair! *snief*
schade, dass du nicht in meiner Nähe bist, sonst würd ich mir ein paar Hände voll Linsen holen... *seufz*


----------



## Hoot (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*

Ne da ist keine Folie drunter, das weiss ich. Da ist wie meine Eltern sagen bis auf dem Grundwasser gebuddelt worden.

Dany von mir aus kannst du alle __ Wasserlinsen haben, ich bin genervt von denen, bitte komm zu mir, du kannst alle haben.


----------



## danyvet (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*

leider bist du ziemlich weit weg...
aber, ich kann eigentlich nicht sicher sehen, ob das überhaupt linsen sind, sieht mir zumindest auf den anderen beiden bildern aus wie abgestorbene algen... die will ich auch nicht haben 
kannst du mal ein bild aus der nähe machen?


----------



## Annett (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*

Hi,

in dem Falle wird nur helfen, mehr Pflanzen zu setzen (__ Iris, __ Kalmus und Tannenwedel für den Rand/Sumpf, sowie __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt für das Tiefwasser).
Die Algen/__ Wasserlinsen so oft wie möglich abschöpfen und auf dem Kompost entsorgen. 
Auch die Wasserpflanzen wirst Du später ausdünnen müssen...

Was für Algen gilt, gilt auch für Wasserlinsen bzw. __ wuchernde Pflanzen. Die Nährstoffe müssen aus dem Kreislauf dauerhaft entfernt werden. Dort liegt der Schlüssel für die Lösung.


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*

__ Schilf kann man im Juni am erfolgreichsten bekämpfen. Dazu wird es unter der Wasserlinie abgeschnitten. Durch die Halme dringt dann Wasser ins Rhizom ein und es beginnt zu faulen. Das ist keine 100%ige Bekämpfung, aber das Schilf wird dadurch doch ordentlich reduziert.


----------



## Redlisch (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*



danyvet schrieb:


> ich fische jede gestrandete Wasserlinse behutsam in den Teich zurück, denn bei mir kümmern sie so dahin. und du willst sie loswerden!  das leben ist so unfair! *snief*
> schade, dass du nicht in meiner Nähe bist, sonst würd ich mir ein paar Hände voll Linsen holen... *seufz*



das wird dir "leider" auch nicht helfen, wenn du nicht sehr viele Nährstoffe im Wasser hast, so lösen sich die __ Wasserlinsen einfach auf ...

Ich hatte einen 15l Eimer voll damit, nach 3 Tagen zersetzten sie sich und waren nicht mehr gesehen.

Also sei Froh das sie sich nicht bei dir halten 

Axel


----------



## danyvet (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*

aber, wenn ich wenig nährstoffe im teich hab, warum wachsen dann die fadenalgen so flott?

kann ich eigentlich irgendwie den nährstoffgehalt nachweisen/testen?


----------



## Hoot (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*

So habe mal versucht, das __ Schilf rauszuziehen, aber die haben ja mega lange Wurzeln, hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich die schneller weg bekomme bzw kaputt bekomme?


----------



## Eugen (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das weg?*



guggst du # 14


----------

